# strange sounds



## hihihishite (Jan 12, 2010)

For a couple days now my hedgehog has been making these strange sounds. Sounds like he's eating something tasty, like a lip smacking sound, except he's not eating anything. He doesn't appear to have anything in his mouth (I looked in when he yawned) and he's never made this sound before. He makes the sound with his mouth closed but I can see it moving around. Sounds like a wet clicking sound. It's hard to describe. Is he suppose to be making this sound???

He gets fresh food and water from a bowl every day.

Maybe there is something stuck in his mouth like a piece of fuzz or hair?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd take him to the vet and have his mouth well checked out. Sometimes those smacking sounds are nothing but it might also be a tooth issue or tumour. Visually looking at their mouth when they yawn does not always show everything. I've had one with a tumour on the roof of her mouth and even though she was really co-operative with oral exams, it could not be seen until she was gassed.


----------



## hihihishite (Jan 12, 2010)

He is still a baby (under 3 months). Is it likely to be a tumor being that he is so young? Do hedgehogs teeth? Maybe it's just a new tooth growing in?


----------



## NikkiW (Apr 10, 2010)

My hedgehog does the same thing, and the vet said it was nothing to worry about. She usually does it while she is sleeping though...its like she is dreaming of eating something yummy...lol


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes young animals can get cancer. Cancer is not a disease that only shows up in old animals, it can show up in young ones. The youngest I have had that died of cancer was 1 year old when his first symptom appeared (1 year 1 week). I have heard of it showing up in younger hedgehogs.

If he is still making the noise, take him to a vet and have the vet do a thorough oral exam. He will likely need to anesthetize your hedgehog in order to do a proper exam. Hopefully it is nothing, but at least you will have peace of mind that it isn't something stuck in his mouth, an abscess or something worse.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow... I would have gone a completely different direction in response. I was thinking more along the lines that perhaps the little guy was just making hedgie-smacks. 

Satin does this plenty... she hasn't had any oral issues (other stuff, yes, but nothing wrong with her tooth, gums, or mouth). I'm pretty sure I've read about other hedgies who do this too. It's as if she's going "yum, yum, yum."


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Rose makes those smacking noises. She makes them as I'm getting her cage ready for her (putting food in her cage).


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah, I have ones that make those smacking sounds too and there is nothing wrong but here is the concern...



> For a couple days now my hedgehog has been making these strange sounds.


and



> he's never made this sound before


Because he just started doing it there is a chance of either something stuck in the roof of his mouth or something going on in his mouth.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Gotcha


----------



## hihihishite (Jan 12, 2010)

hmm....

I'll keep a closer watch on him and see if he's only doing it in his sleep or all the time. Maybe he just started dreaming of tasty things because I gave him mealworms last week? 

I had changed some things right before he started doing it, so I changed them back last night in case that was the problem.

I'll try to check his mouth again to make sure there isn't something visibly bothering him that I can remove, like a piece of lint or something.

He started doing this either sunday night or monday, so if I can't figure it out or he doesn't stop in the next day or two I'll make an appointment for the vet. I want to rule out anything logical before dropping $200 on an exam.

Thanks for the help everyone


----------

